# Generic Green tops



## littlekev (May 27, 2012)

Any tried the generic green tops by chance, looking for some feedback, Thanks


----------



## TwisT (May 27, 2012)

Ive heard mixed reviews


----------



## mnpower (May 27, 2012)

color of the top does nto really decide whats in side, i can put any color of top on any bottle. To be honest man i have tried 3 different online sources for generic hgh and all have been bunk except for one.  Contact Purchase Peptides, for less money i get the same results of his ghrp and cjc


----------



## littlekev (May 27, 2012)

mnpower said:


> color of the top does nto really decide whats in side, i can put any color of top on any bottle. To be honest man i have tried 3 different online sources for generic hgh and all have been bunk except for one.  Contact Purchase Peptides, for less money i get the same results of his ghrp and cjc


Yes i know cjc and ghrp work, however many of the guys i know that have been doing this much longer than me swear by hgh and say peptides are good but nothing is like real gh. Its so sketchy though im probably not gonna buy gh and just hit up labpe.


----------



## littlekev (May 27, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Ive heard mixed reviews


Yes that my concern i cannot find trustworthy gh... suxs i think its peptides for me prob some ghrp6


----------



## teezhay (May 27, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Yes i know cjc and ghrp work, however many of the guys i know that have been doing this much longer than me swear by hgh and say peptides are good but nothing is like real gh. Its so sketchy though im probably not gonna buy gh and just hit up labpe.



If you can get real GH, you may as well. But if you don't know to be certain that it's legit, don't bother. Stick with peptides until you're certain.


----------



## mnpower (May 27, 2012)

yes good growth is hard to come buy, if you know a good source and can afford it growth is the way but purchase peptides ghrp is giving me good results


----------



## TwisT (May 27, 2012)

mnpower said:


> yes good growth is hard to come buy, if you know a good source and can afford it growth is the way but purchase peptides ghrp is giving me good results



Thanks for the review!


----------



## littlekev (May 27, 2012)

I plan to hit up pp next cycle for some of their adex, and im excited at the blood test results as i have thrown away alot of bad adex, god school research projects are expensive


----------



## Onefitness (Aug 24, 2012)

LittleKev... Doesn't the peptides have less side effects then the HGH?


----------

